# 37 CWC Roadmaster Berry Cohen Special



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 18, 2015)

Here is a special bike in my collection; literally. The "Berry Cohen Special" is a CWC Roadmaster built specifically for Berry Cohen bike shop in Atlanta Georgia in 1937. Berry Cohen is the Patent holder for the "Jiffy Kick" kickstand and as you might guess, the Berry Cohen Special came equipped with a Jiffy Kick instead of a typical drop stand. So much Bicycle History packed between two wheels.







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 18, 2015)

I love that bike and the BC Jiffy Stand.
Thanks for preserving it.


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2015)

It looks like they changed the rake (angle) of the head tube and fork.  Sweet!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 18, 2015)

Man, what a great looking Roadster you have there. Love the color combo with the stainless fenders.

It sure does look like the head tube is raked a bit.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 18, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Man, what a great looking Roadster you have there. Love the color combo with the stainless fenders.
> 
> It sure does look like the head tube is raked a bit.




Is that something CWC would have does per Berry Cohen's request? Or something? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 18, 2015)

Man this is a great bike. 
Here's another with what looks like the same angles, and a catalog page that looks the same too?


----------



## CWCMAN (May 18, 2015)

Double Nickle,
It it very possible. But I'm not 100% sure. Even if it were custome per Berry's specifications, I would think that CWC would still use a stock frame.


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2015)

I think mine is a 37 or 38 and looks nothing like that....or maybe I'm just losing it.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 18, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I think mine is a 37 or 38 and looks nothing like that....or maybe I'm just losing it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (May 18, 2015)

I just noticed that the CWC seat mast decal is a different color then the norm


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words everyone

The badge is really what makes this bike "special" no pun intended. 

I've got a Beck and Gregg hardware Atlanta Georgia '39 Schwinn Autocycle, that's the one with the 700 series Whizzer motor

And matching pair of '41 Schwinn Walco Sporting goods Atlanta Georgia bikes

Not sure how many other Atlanta Badged bicycles are out there but I want to find them all. 

I know of a 5 seater track bike that is badged "Saw Cohen Atlanta Georgia " that's Berry Cohens brother.

Guy won't sell it. It's just hanging in his barn. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 18, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> I just noticed that the CWC seat mast decal is a different color then the norm




Can you show me a picture of the norm? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 18, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> I just noticed that the CWC seat mast decal is a different color then the norm




Isn't that just the original paint color showing through? Looks like it's opalescent:


----------



## CWCMAN (May 18, 2015)

Humm, perhaps your correct Scott.


----------



## rollfaster (May 18, 2015)

My eyes are poppin with delight! That thing is beautiful. Rob.


----------



## bricycle (May 18, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Isn't that just the original paint color showing through? Looks like it's opalescent:




also curious is the black paint around the badge rivets...


----------



## catfish (May 18, 2015)

Very nice bike!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 18, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Humm, perhaps your correct Scott.




Sorry, if I knew it was the red that was causing the confusion I would have said something earlier. That is definitely just the original color peeping through. !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 18, 2015)

catfish said:


> Very nice bike!




I remember when I first got this bike you asked for a clear photo of the badge. Not sure if I ever did that for you but one is up there now. Still the only one known. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 18, 2015)

Kinda hard to say with these pics, looks like the contrast is pumped up?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 18, 2015)

That is super sweet, I would definitely say that the fork and seat tube angles are "relaxed" on this frame.


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2015)

You can really tell if you looks between the 2 cross bar where it meets the head tube


----------



## CWCMAN (May 18, 2015)

My 36 Roadster does not have that same rake.

Sorry for the crappy out of focus pic of the Decal.


----------



## bikeyard (May 18, 2015)

Double Nickle said:


> Can you show me a picture of the norm?
> 
> Here you go, from a 36 roadster
> 
> ...



Here you go, from a 36 roadster

.......


----------



## carlitos60 (May 19, 2015)

It's For Sure,,,,,It was Re-welded on the Head Tube, Thus Adding the Angle!!!!

But Like He Said, IT"S the Badge That is Special!!!

Enjoy It Brother!!!


----------



## bikeyard (May 19, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> Here you go, from a 36 roadsterView attachment 215117.......




Better photos


----------

